# Does Taranova Villas have a/c?



## bailey (May 18, 2010)

Can't seem to find any mention of a/c.  Does anyone know?


----------



## bailey (May 22, 2010)

Got a response from Tara Nova....the answer is "no".


----------



## derb (Jul 11, 2010)

*I strongly suggest you pass on this resort*

WHY?

If you could not feel the springs through the mattress, if you could not see through the sheets, if they did not charge 50 dollars for utilities, if the towels were not paper thin, if they caulked and grouted the holes in the walls so the bugs couldn’t use it like a highway, if it had air conditioning (you do need it in San Jose to rid the clammy feeling),if you didn’t need two people to guide you into a parking spot, if they gave you more than 2 little soaps at check in, if they gave you ice cube trays that didn’t use an eyedropper to fill, if they didn’t use a sheet of plexi-glass on the roof to make rain sound like a B52 bombing raid; if they didn’t charge 30 dollars if you lose a towel that’s worth maybe 25 cents, if they did all these things then, maybe , I could rate this Timeshare as sub standard.
I don’t ever want to see a tugger make the same mistake I did. It was so bad we moved to the Hilton Doubletree which was a joy.  I would avoid other Taranova resorts based on our experience here.

To be fair and balanced as they say, it did have great hot water


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 11, 2010)

We stayed there a few years back, in Oct.  That is the rainy season, and there was a bit, but we enjoyed the stay.  Costa Rica is not where we'd expect to find many fancy timeshares, especially in San Jose.  Tara Nova isn't the least bit "fancy".  It's old, and we found the design intriguing, with rooms with no apparent use, but it was functional, and the staff were all friendly and helpful.  They had a company come in to set up tours, and the prices were reasonable, and we enjoyed our stay.  We weren't looking for luxury there.


----------

